# B&S P3000 Spark Plug



## Duxrule (Mar 4, 2021)

Does anyone have a clue about the 705455 B&S spark plug for the P3000 Inverter/Generator? I need to know what size socket to pull the **** thing. It's NOT the NGK CR7HSA that's listed in the owner's manual.


----------



## Airstreamer67 (Oct 3, 2020)

If no one knows, you can try asking the manufacturer. Or, try some deep sockets to see what fits.


----------



## Duxrule (Mar 4, 2021)

Briggs and Stratton literally has no one to answer a phone; their support number refers you to dealers. I've completely stumped three of them with this question. I'm working on the socket solution, but that has also been mystifying. Nothing seems to fit. Going through a second time with some different sockets.


----------



## billt (Dec 11, 2020)

Try one of those "Gator Grip" multi pin sockets. They're a, "One size fits all". It should work. They're good to have in your tool box anyway. The plug can't possibly be that tight. All of those cylinder heads are Aluminum, so it should only take minimum torque to remove and tighten it.



https://www.lowes.com/pd/Gator-Grip-Universal-Standard-SAE-and-Metric-3-8-in-Drive-6-point-Socket-Set/999949198


----------



## Airstreamer67 (Oct 3, 2020)

Some socket will fit. A deep thin-wall of some size, perhaps an odd one. The metric v SAE is a delightful pursuit just by itself.


----------



## whimsey29 (Jul 9, 2016)

That B&S spark plug 705455 must be an odd ball plug, it costs $26-$30+ for 1 plug. Unfortunately they didn't list the technical specs for the plug. Maybe try emailing Briggs and Stratton.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

whimsey29 said:


> B&S spark plug 705455


B&S Spark Plugs


----------



## Duxrule (Mar 4, 2021)

tabora said:


> B&S Spark Plugs


If it were that simple.


----------



## whimsey29 (Jul 9, 2016)

tabora said:


> B&S Spark Plugs


Tabora, I think that's just a generalized picture of the types of plugs B&S uses, I've seen this pic before. For the high cost of this plug it seems it would be unique, unusual or rare. But one has to wonder how many different size hexes there are out there for spark plugs.


----------



## Duxrule (Mar 4, 2021)

whimsey29 said:


> That B&S spark plug 705455 must be an odd ball plug, it costs $26-$30+ for 1 plug. Unfortunately they didn't list the technical specs for the plug. Maybe try emailing Briggs and Stratton.


I'm actually going to call their media people; the B&S customer support is almost non-existent.


----------



## Duxrule (Mar 4, 2021)

whimsey29 said:


> Tabora, I think that's just a generalized picture of the types of plugs B&S uses, I've seen this pic before. For the high cost of this plug it seems it would be unique, unusual or rare. But one has to wonder how many different size hexes there are out there for spark plugs.


I didn't know until I went on this quest that there are metric spark plugs. And for this one, 17mm is too small, 18mm is too big. It's seriously strange.


----------



## whimsey29 (Jul 9, 2016)

Duxrule said:


> I didn't know until I went on this quest that there are metric spark plugs. And for this one, 17mm is too small, 18mm is too big. It's seriously strange.





Duxrule said:


> I didn't know until I went on this quest that there are metric spark plugs. And for this one, 17mm is too small, 18mm is too big. It's seriously strange.


if it was 17.5mm that's "about" 11/16". Since 1mm means too tight or too loose can you put a very thin shim in the 18mm socket to try and tighten it up.?


----------



## Airstreamer67 (Oct 3, 2020)

Wow. Try the gadget stipulated in Post 4. I've got one, and it has worked on other things through the years, but it may be too big to fit the spark plug hole.


----------



## billt (Dec 11, 2020)

Or, you can get yourself a set of deep well spline sockets. I have several sets of them, and they will work where others won't on oddball sized items.









Performance Tool W32600 Performance Tool Deep Well Socket Sets | Summit Racing


Free Shipping - Performance Tool Deep Well Socket Sets with qualifying orders of $99. Shop Sockets at Summit Racing.




www.summitracing.com







https://www.protoindustrial.com/literatures/Brand/Proto/P20657_Proto%20Spline%20Sockets.pdf


----------



## Duxrule (Mar 4, 2021)

Airstreamer67 said:


> Wow. Try the gadget stipulated in Post 4. I've got one, and it has worked on other things through the years, but it may be too big to fit the spark plug hole.


I'm wondering about that, too.


----------



## Old man here (Nov 5, 2020)

Duxrule said:


> I'm wondering about that, too.


Get a set like this, these will cover every spark plug out there.
Don't use regular deep well sockets because you can easily break the insulator.
Powerbuilt 640855 3/8-Inch Drive Spark Plug Socket Set, 5-Piece - Spark Plug And Ignition Tools - Amazon.com


----------



## Duxrule (Mar 4, 2021)

Huzzah! I went back to basics, remembering that they make a "spark plug wrench" for these small engines. Stamped metal, super cheap; the one that I found at my local hardware store actually has eight different sizes. The biggest size went right on, and the plug came out. The mystery plug is an NGK BPR6ES.


----------



## Old man here (Nov 5, 2020)

Duxrule said:


> Huzzah! I went back to basics, remembering that they make a "spark plug wrench" for these small engines. Stamped metal, super cheap; the one that I found at my local hardware store actually has eight different sizes. The biggest size went right on, and the plug came out. The mystery plug is an NGK BPR6ES.


Best plug you can have for a small engine.


----------



## Airstreamer67 (Oct 3, 2020)

Can you tell what the mystery size is: ie, the fractional inch or mm spec?


----------



## Duxrule (Mar 4, 2021)

Airstreamer67 said:


> Can you tell what the mystery size is: ie, the fractional inch or mm spec?


It's 13/16, so Tabora was actually right with his diagram. I think that the other sockets didn't fit due to their wall thickness; it's a pretty tight fit in a dark hole. This spark plug wrench was actually a bit sloppy, but it did fit.


----------



## Duxrule (Mar 4, 2021)

Finally, the denouement; the plug came out, covered in gas with some carbon fouling, but really in pretty good shape. I cleaned it up, let everything dry out and put it back in, then the generator fired. Happy Days! 🙌


----------



## whimsey29 (Jul 9, 2016)

Duxrule said:


> It's 13/16, so Tabora was actually right with his diagram. I think that the other sockets didn't fit due to their wall thickness; it's a pretty tight fit in a dark hole. This spark plug wrench was actually a bit sloppy, but it did fit.


Glad you got it out and it wasn't the B&S plug you thought it was, that plug is ~$26++++ .


----------



## Airstreamer67 (Oct 3, 2020)

Wish all generator problems ended like this


----------



## Duxrule (Mar 4, 2021)

whimsey29 said:


> Glad you got it out and it wasn't the B&S plug you thought it was, that plug is ~$26++++ .


DK what they're referring to @ B&S, since it didn't make any sense to be anything other than what it actually turned out to be. I may still follow up with their people to see that this get fixed in their literature.


----------



## billt (Dec 11, 2020)

Old man here said:


> Best plug you can have for a small engine.


My Honda EM-600 generator takes a NGK BPMR4A-10. I couldn't find one anywhere. I ended up ordering 4 of them from Amazon, and they took 3 weeks to get here, because they shipped from the U.K.


----------



## Airstreamer67 (Oct 3, 2020)

Duxrule said:


> DK what they're referring to @ B&S, since it didn't make any sense to be anything other than what it actually turned out to be. I may still follow up with their people to see that this get fixed in their literature.


Yeah, written instructions are often difficult or impossible to understand; a combination of second languages and poor skills relative to technical writing even for those writing in first language.


----------

